# [Risolto] Circa Servizio "cups-browsed".

## ciro64

Perdonate la domanda ... ma nei meandri con varie ricerche in Google, preferisco sentire un parere del quale mi possa fidare al 100% in questo spazio.

A che serve il servizio "cups-browsed" ?

Io ho abilitato cupsd.

E' necesario abilitare nche cups-browsed o meno ?

Grazie per le delucidazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

up

----------

## ciro64

Grazie bandreabis  :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

posso solo indirizzarti verso :

http://www.linuxhowtos.org/manpages/8/cups-browsed.htm

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi sono incuriosito leggendo questo post, non conoscevo il servizio cups-browsed e cosi' mi sono informato a cosa servisse.

In pratica se configurato come si deve (attraverso il file /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf) questo servizio installera' in modo automatico le stampanti in rete che implementano il protocollo zerconf (quindi bisogna abilitare a cups e a cups-filters la use flag zeroconf) oppure vecchi print server che usano il protocollo cups, deprecato dalla versione 1.6 se non erro.

Se volete provarlo questi sono i passi

```
 # USE="zeroconf" emerge -1 cups cups-filters
```

questo installera' avahi come dipendenza che e' l'implementazione di zeroconf in linux (come Bonjour lo e' per Apple e APIPA per Microsoft) che dovra' essere fatto partire

```
# /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon start
```

ora la configurazione di /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf che ho utilizzato e' la seguente

```
BrowseRemoteProtocols DNSSD,CUPS

BrowseAllow All

BrowseOrder Allow,Deny

IPBasedDeviceURIs IPv4

CreateIPPPrinterQueues Yes
```

ora per vedere se vi funziona cups-browsed fatelo partire in debug mode nel segunete modo

```
# /usr/sbin/cups-browsed --debug
```

e se trova almeno una stampante da configurare dovreste avere il segunete output

```
cups-browsed: Print queue TASKalfa-3051ci has no duplicates, using direct device URI ipps://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxx/ipp/print

cups-browsed: Non-raw queue TASKalfa-3051ci with PPD file: /tmp/0411d574e9c08

cups-browsed: Retrieving printer options for TASKalfa-3051ci from /var/cache/cups/cups-browsed-options-TASKalfa-3051ci

cups-browsed: Applying retrieved option settings to printer TASKalfa-3051ci: printer-error-policy=stop-printer printer-is-accepting-jobs=true printer-is-shared=false printer-op-policy=default printer-location=xxxxxx.local printer-info=Kyocera TASKalfa 3051ci (4) job-quota-period=0 job-k-limit=0 job-page-limit=0 job-sheets-default=none,none cups-browsed-default=true copies-default=1 document-format-default=application/octet-stream job-cancel-after-default=10800 job-hold-until-default=no-hold job-priority-default=50 number-up-default=1 notify-lease-duration-default=86400 notify-events-default=job-completed orientation-requested-default=no-value print-quality-default=normal media-default=iso_a4_210x297mm media-col-default={media-size={x-dimension=21000 y-dimension=29700} media-bottom-margin=400 media-left-margin=400 media-right-margin=400 media-top-margin=400 media-type=auto} output-bin-default=face-down print-color-mode-default=color printer-resolution-default=600dpi sides-default=one-sided finishings-default=none ColorModel=RGB cupsPrintQuality=Normal Duplex=None InputSlot=Tray-1 MediaType=Auto PageSize=A4

cups-browsed: Failed reading file /var/cache/cups/cups-browsed-remote-default-printer

cups-browsed: listening

cups-browsed: [CUPS Notification] Printer state change: Now accepting jobs.

cups-browsed: [CUPS Notification] Printer state change: Printer "TASKalfa-3051ci" state changed to idle.

cups-browsed: [CUPS Notification] Printer modified: Printer "TASKalfa-3051ci" modified by "root".

cups-browsed: Settings of printer TASKalfa-3051ci got modified, doing backup.

cups-browsed: Recording printer options for TASKalfa-3051ci to /var/cache/cups/cups-browsed-options-TASKalfa-3051ci
```

ora aprendo un qualsiasi programma e stampando si dovrebbe avere la stampante installata da cups-browsed.

Ho solo fatto una prova chiaramente il file cups-browsed.conf permette di configurare molto piu' finemente quello che si vuole fare trovare a cups-browsed ma il mio era solo un esercizio per capire cosa servisse cups-browsed quindi non mi sono soffermato troppo sulle opzioni che permette.

Quindi per finire rispondo alla tua domanda 

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> E' necesario abilitare nche cups-browsed o meno ?

 

La risposta e' no se non vuoi automatizzare l'installazione delle stampanti.

----------

## ciro64

Grazie infinite per le risposte .... questo thread lo metto nei miei bookmarks  :Wink: 

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

